# Paint depth guage



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Apologies if this isn't the correct section.

Can anyone recommend me a paint depth guage that is good quality but at a reasonable price for a mature home use.

I seen this one on Amazon, would this do the job?

Paint Coating Thickness Meter Gauge MGR-11-S-AL with probe ( STEEL + ALUMINUM ) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BG83V5K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_0kTMzbWHX5SNJ

Cheers


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one of these. Seems to work well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CEM-DT-15...529366&hash=item2128da43fb:g:F34AAOSwpONZR4b~

I got mine from a Chinese seller that uses Amazon fulfilment, so I ordered on eBay and it was delivered from Amazon within a few days.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv bought the CEM DT-156 aswell, works very well for me. Got mine from Amazon with a carry case for about £80 last year.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got this one. Works very well and wouldn't be without it.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/paint-thickness-gauge/prod_781.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

What is it your looking to measure?.
For detailing..the only layer that matters is the clearcoat.These gauges will not tell you how thick the clearcoat layer is,only the total paint thickness...primer/colour/clear.
The manufacturer will know how thick the clearcoat layer is,but I doubt they will tell you or me.
They are useful if you want to know if the vehicle has had repairs.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

just measure the thickness under the bonnet/boot or inside door jams - very little clear coat there, the difference is a good guide on the thickness of the clear coat

for example a Saab 9-3 I am currently working on is 45-60 um in these places and 115-145um on exterior panels, as this car has metallic finish I am not surprised about the thickness of clear coat, on plain paint I have found 65-80um and 115-135um as typical usually around 1/3 of the total thickness is the clear coat (unless someone tells me different!!) 

BTW I use a cem DT-156, once properly calibrated, very good for the price


----------

